# Legion Discussion *SERIOUS SPOILERS*



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Abnett brings the horus heresy out of the doldrums in what is easily the best book in the series. 
Memorable characters aplenty, the revelation of a new, 21st primarch, well, it couldn't get any better than that...or could it?

The atmosphere of tension and mistrust Abnett slowly builds is awesome, as the protagonists from the imperial army attempt to discern where the Alpha Legion's loyalties lie, as well as their true motives. 

You have to feel for the Geno five-two chiliad, as well as john grammaticus, and eventually the Alpha Legion themselves, as they are called to make the ULTIMATE sacrifice, instantly transforming them into the most noble of all the astartes, Loyalist or Traitor.

I also enjoyed the loyalty the AL show to their operatives, as well as a vision of the grunts behing the great crusade.

Perhaps the most impressive part though, was the explanation of why Alpharius and Omegon turned. Not some half arsed crap like Graham MacNeil would make up, like, for example, Alpharius being corrupted by some demon weapon. Thats a pathetic cop out. We actually see, understand, and can even applaud the AL's ultimate loyalty to the emperor.

We also get an explanation of why the AL's methods following the heresy were so different to the other legions (the fact that they have their own plans, probably still loyal to the emperor's original ideals for humanity, not the mistaken ideals of those worshipping him as a corpse god, which he would never have wanted, and possibly still guided by a living primarch or two)

All hail the Alpha Legion, and the Geno five-two chiliad!


----------



## Dragonlover (Oct 17, 2007)

Aye. I particularly liked the passing reference to the fact they are the mirror of the Dark Angels, lending more weight to the possibility of the DA being the traitor Loyalists.

If there was one problem with it, it was the fact that it was a classic Dan Abnett ending, in that he suddenly realised he was running out of pages so tied everything up really fast at the end. I'm still confused as to wether the AL want the Heresy to succeed or fail.

Dragonlover

P.S: Panda, if you want to blame someone for the daemon-sword, blame Alan Merrett and the rest of the silly that went into the Heresy artbooks.


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

Graham McNeill's great, if I recall "Fulgrim" would have been two or three books but was cut down to one (hence it's huge size and big jumps over years). I think he did really well with it. It's one of the best books in the series.

Decent of Angels was the book I found most disappointing, was finished way behind schedule (they had to rope McNeill in to finish it from what I've been told). It read like part of a multi part series (it wasn't). It was especially disappointing since I loved fifteen hours (by the same author).
It did however characterise the Dark Angels well (particularly the Lion and Luthor), and did reveal whose side the Watchers in the Dark are on and the identity of Cypher (which I didn't work out at first but it made perfect sense when pointed out to me).

Just finished Legion, which rocks.


----------



## Bogg (Mar 2, 2008)

Legion is Mint!

I bought it yesterday, and just finished it, couldnt keep my eyes away, had to stop the car during work a few times, just to read up...

How the Alpha Legion uses their Spy Network to gain access to information, using people as they see fit, was nice to get confirmed. 

The Shocking fact ,that Alpharius has a Twin BRother Primarch, was a Mindblast. 

And the fact that they got 2 options to follow, Either

1.Fight for the Emperor, and the human race will die quick

2. Fight for Horus,and the human race will live another 20k years, and then die lol

talk about a double edged blade.....


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Love it, best book imo, not to over the top and very gaunt ghost like but added with the right amount of space marines and suspicion

Btw i'm back


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

>> I read Legion in about 3 days, and absoloutly loved it. Not the best one in the series, imho, but damned good all the same. Not to many marines, which made a pleasant change. The way they find out about the Heresy going to happen, and how they handled it was also good. 

>> All we need now is The Wolves sacking Prospero, and I'll be happy.


----------



## wd6669 (Feb 27, 2008)

I just finished it and I loved it, the omegon thing was so cool, but it makes u wonder, the cabal said if they sides with horus then horus would win so many AL joined horus to destroy him (since AL is all about the spy stuff)


----------



## Bishop120 (Nov 7, 2007)

I was expecting the Alpha Omega thing the moment I heard one of the AL called Omega, its was like boom click.. It actually kinda explains why one of the two "missing" legions was purged. The ending of the book was good. I like what happened. I kept expecting the Lord Commander to be under the sway of Chaos and screw the whole thing over but what happened was still good. Like others said it was awesome the way the AL "took care" of their own. They took care of everyone really. In hindsight they were the most compassionate of any Legion I had ever seen/heard. As well as smart.

But onto the book in general... it took me two weeks to read half the book and then I finished the other half in one night. I couldnt stand to read it in the beginning... it just didnt draw me in... Normally I cant stop reading a 40K book (except for the Sanguinas series.. I read 1/3 the first book and never picked it up again) but this one was slow.. for a HH book while it did enlighten us to the AL at the same time it didnt. We still dont know anything about Alpha/Omega other than they exist and why they "turned against the Emperor". No history on them, nothing about where they came from... Old rumor had it that Horus had found Alpharius himself and personally groomed him AFTER Ullanor. Of course this blew that out of the water but still didnt explain it.

I do like what this kinda portends about the DA though. Im with others that the DA may have sat on the fence so to speak during the Heresy and decided to side with the winner. Those that were on Caliban probably attacked the home comers for not immediately siding with the Emperor. 

The Cabal and the Watchers in the Dark are probably one and the same. Of course... the Cabal could have been lieing to.. they might have been on the side of Chaos for all they portend to have not been. If you think about it like that they were probably the reason the Lion would have been corrupted to stand by idly during the Heresy. They turned the AL against the Emperor to protect the galaxy.. and possibly had a hand in manipulating Magnus (personal conjecture there).


----------



## Dragonoth (Jan 12, 2008)

Yeah I thought this book was amazing, pretty much thought that about them all except Descent of Angels, it was a good stand alone book but not a heresy book.

Anyways back to Legion, loved the Geno five-two, the IG battle scenes were awesome. And it makes you think about the Alpha legion post-heresy, since GW's description of them says they don't work with anyone else and are still shrouded in mystery, maybe they are actually still loyal and fighting Chaos in their secretive, in-direct ways.


----------



## plug (Feb 22, 2008)

I loved it. With its twists and turns combined with the battle sections made it a very good read. Gave me a few ideas for making a new project/chapter.


----------



## Holyboltshells (May 22, 2008)

"the two "missing" legions was purged"
Hi all,
I dont quite understand what you mean by this, its my understanding that Omegon and Alpharius are essentially one person, one soul in two bodies. Therefore theyre the joint primarchs of the Alpha(AlphaOmega makes more sense) legion therefore he isnt the primarch of one of the purged or unnamed legions.

And the choice given, either help the heresy to destroy chaos or save the emperor to create the 40k universe we know is an awful one, but their actions seem questionable, they dont appear to do much of either considering their failure to keep the Khan or Russ in place. 
Also does anyone find it weird how a legion so dependent on coercion and manipulation can appear to be played into joining the Heresy or not, which adds the whole extra level of whether they arent following the Cabals advice and instead are following their own agenda, a "third way"

All in all the book was fantastic but naturally left more questions asked then answered


----------

